# How to read a jpg-picture into a bit image



## gorane (Feb 8, 2013)

I have an old program written about 1990 but modified several times.
Around 2005 I started to use a program PixOps.c from Apple Computer to read
> different kinds of picture files. It has work very well until I got
> Mountain Lion. Now I get several error messages. Unfortunately PixOps is
> not available any longer in the system. Can I get PixOps or some other routines to read jpg-pictures into a bit image?
>
> with best regards
>
> Göran Eriksson
> Sweden
>


----------

